# Grooming Table



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I absolutely love it. The best 29.99 I have ever spent. Gigi is such a good girl when I comb and groom her now. She was horrible when I combed her daily before I got this little table. She just stands there now. It is amazing. If you don't have one, you should get one. They are GREEEEEAAAAATTTT!!!!!

[attachment=36909:100_0530.jpg]

[attachment=36910:100_0526.jpg]

[attachment=36913:100_0524.jpg]


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Good for you! I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: So glad it works for you!!

I have the same table and it works great for us too! I find I hardly ever have to use the groomers loop, I only ever resort to it if the pups are being extra un-cooperative!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I got mine last week!!! This kids aren't thrilled but I am over joyed. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I can now did their back end with out them trying to bury themselves in my lap and their face combing face to face wow!!!!! I love it!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I have that one too and love it.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so glad that it's working well for you. I am going to buy one today....Carly is a nightmare to groom and sometimes I just give up which is bad as she wins :smilie_tischkante: . Did you order anything else with it? I see there is a $6.99 charge if you don't which seems a bit misleading. I would rather get some more products from them than pay $7 for nothing, but don't know what else to buy.

I trust Gigi has recouperated well from her spay? I tried to PM you back about but I kept getting an error message.

Lynn


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I really need to order one of those. Glad you're so pleased with it.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> I'm so glad that it's working well for you. I am going to buy one today....Carly is a nightmare to groom and sometimes I just give up which is bad as she wins :smilie_tischkante: . Did you order anything else with it? I see there is a $6.99 charge if you don't which seems a bit misleading. I would rather get some more products from them than pay $7 for nothing, but don't know what else to buy.
> 
> I trust Gigi has recouperated well from her spay? I tried to PM you back about but I kept getting an error message.
> 
> Lynn[/B]



Hi Lynn
Gigi is doing great. I hope Carly is doing well to.
I did order some other thing with the table. I didn't want that charge either. I order Shampoos and Conditioners. I alos ordered a box of those disposable toothbrushes. SHE HATES THEM!!! LOL. But the table was well worth the money. It is Awesome.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

That grooming table is wonderful! It was my first purchase for Mateo. I ordered on Stacy's recommendation even before I picked him up. It works great for him!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have one and love it. Chloe is nightmare to groom ( i call her a little Sabertooth Tiger). It sure does make things easier now when grooming her, Riley on the other hand is so easy to groom.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I have the table too and it is great :smilie_daumenpos: I don't use the arm though. Sparkey is scared to jump off anyways and just sits there or sometimes lay there. it is a good quality isn't it? it looked cheap in the picture but it isn't


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I was very impressed with its quality. I have to use the collar with it. Gigi would jump off the countertop if she could. She is a little gymnist when it comes to jumping down. But try to get her to jump up on something...NO WAY MOMMY, PICK ME UP PLEASE!!! LOL


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Does the table fold up??


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been eyeing that table for so long now! I really want to get one but everyone else in our family thinks I'm crazy! :smilie_tischkante: LOL. Glad Gigi does so well on it!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Do they make it in Blue? Spanky is tired of being taken for a girl!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> Do they make it in Blue? Spanky is tired of being taken for a girl![/B]



No, unfortunately it only comes in pink.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a petedge wish list going and that is on it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have that table - don't know what I'd do without it.....it's perfect. Small and doesn't take up much room and it swivels too.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Does the table fold up??[/B]



No Krystal, it doesnt fold up - you can take the arm off, but you need to un-screw it, which would be a pain if you have to do it everyday. I leave mine out on the table, it doesnt take up that much room, plus I never use my table to eat at anyways, so its not a prob :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I have a petedge wish list going and that is on it. [/B]


Me, too. :biggrin:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the same table and LOVE IT! I don't know how I ever got by without it!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Please explain to me why it works so well. Also what are you using to dry your babies? I too would want something that is easy to put away. I hate clutter.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Please explain to me why it works so well. Also what are you using to dry your babies? I too would want something that is easy to put away. I hate clutter.[/B]


Ok I used it today. They keep stiller and you can do their feet perfect. Here is a before and after of Mia and believe me Mia and Cody have never come out looking like this when I have dried them they looked and felt like if they were groomed by a pro. I had to use my hubby stinky camera because mine was dead. I currently use my new tourmaline Ionic hair dryer (which works great) until I can get the "blaster one" The table I stick it in my hubby's closet when not in use. :innocent:  
[attachment=36949dr_0160.JPG]
[attachment=36950dr_0165.JPG]
[attachment=36951DR_0167.JPG] 
[attachment=36952DR_0169.JPG]


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

> Please explain to me why it works so well. Also what are you using to dry your babies? I too would want something that is easy to put away. I hate clutter.[/B]


Gigi would try to hop off the kitchen cabinet before I got mine the other day. It is small enough that you can almost sit it anywhere. I love the leash it comes with. She stands or sits, never moves while she is on it. It is very easy to turn. It is small enough to store practically anywhere. I sit mine out in the garage on a shelf.
I use my blow dryer on Gigi. I set it on medium setting. It's a nice warm setting. Gigi loves the blow dryer. She gets real excited when she sees it. I can't even blow dry my own hair without her in there wanting some. She seems to love loud noises. The vacumm is something else she loves. She chases it all around the house. The louder the better. She is such a funny pup.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572530
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine get excited too they run in opposite directions when they see it come out but they run to get away from it!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have that table too, Koko is great with it, actually much easier to groom now :aktion033: 
When I put Scooby on it he about jumped over my shoulder, he was really scared, but with time I think he would be ok, but then he stands still for his grooming anyway, unlike his impish little brother :biggrin: 
For the price I think this table is well worth the money, very well made and ideal because it takes very little space. I keep mine downstairs now and have my own bathing and grooming area just for the boys


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That table looks like a go for me. Now what do you suggest to dry them with? I am using my own blow dryer and it takes forever.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I definately need one of these. All I have to do is mention bath-time and she's off hiding somewhere. I usually groom her while on the counter and I end up chasing her back and forth until I do as much as I can and then give up.

I too have a petedge/pet store wishlist. I make it a point to buy something that's on my list every time I have to go to a petstore for food or just to petedge to browse their clearance room (thankfully they're only a few miles away.)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have this table and I love it !
it was a great investment.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the same one!!! Isn't it fabulous! ALthought I must admit...Benny looks a lil funny on the pink table hehe. I get a chuckle everytime I put him on there. He doesn't find it as funny as me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have one of those tables too. It works great. I like it because of the rubber top to the table. B & B don't slide around and I think they feel secure on it. It is small enough I can keep it under the bathroom cabinet. I agree with everyone's comment's - great investment!


----------

